# Skid Wheels On The Back Of My Outback



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

We recently made a trip to Colorado with our 28BHS. On two occasions while entering gas station's lots my rear-end scraped the road. The first time was pretty light and the only evidence was lateral scrape marks along the bottom of the pads of my stabalizer jacks. Unfortunately the second time was a little more severe. It was at night and I misjudged the amount of dip in the road. The impact tore off my right rear stabilizer jack and curled up a small section of the aluminum cladding wrapped around the bumper. No structural damage at all. Testiment to the durability of the Outbacks frame. I just had to hammer in the aluminum. Can't even tell anything happened.

I always wanted to change out my stabalizer jacks with scissor types anyway. CampingWorld Scissor Jacks . This just gave me an excuse. Now to protect these new scissor jacks, I bought a set of 4" swivel CampingWorld Skid Wheelsfrom Campingworld.com.

Has anyone had any experience with mounting these type of wheels on their Outback? Any suggestions for mounting these and the scissor jacks? I would appreciate any guidence.

Dan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My OUTBACK scrapes as I leave the driveway with the new truck. The hitch is 2" higher than the old truck. I looks pretty level when towing, so I didn't mess with the adjustment.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You can install those little skid wheels wheels on the rear frame like Vern did. If you check the members photo gallery I think he has some pictures.

On another note, is your trailer level or maybe a little lower in the front as it should be? I only ask because I haven't had any problems with my 28BHS bottoming out.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Dan,

Since I was always bottoming out on my previous TT I put skid wheels on and it saved me plenty of times. Therefore, when we got the Outback I went ahead and put a set on the 28BHS too (see below). To be honest, the Outback sits up several inches higher and I haven't hit the skid wheels once this summer but I'm still glad they're there. One suggestion (learned the hard way) is to check out your local wholesale caster supply companies. I paid over $100 for the set in the picture but could have gotten an identical set for $25 from the wholesaler. Regardless, good luck with the wheels and hope they work well for you.

Greg


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Greg,

Thanks for the response and the picture of your skid wheels. Unfortunately, I already bought my wheels from CampingWorld.com at about $80.00 for the pair. Oh well. I'll be sure to take your advice on my next TT.

I am looking at your photo of the skid wheels. I am a little unclear as to the position you mounted them. Are they mounted forward of the rear stabalizer jacks? Also, how did you mount them? Did you drill holes through the frame? I don't have my 28BHS here right now and can't remember, but is the frame an "I" or a "C" channel frame. If it is a "C" do you need to reinforce the open section of the "C" to prevent the frame from buckling in on itself when the wheel takes on the weight of the trailer after it makes contact with the road?

I would appreciate any information. Thanks for your help.

Dan


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Greg,

Thanks for the response and the picture of your skid wheels. Unfortunately, I already bought my wheels from CampingWorld.com at about $80.00 for the pair. Oh well. I'll be sure to take your advice on my next TT.

I am looking at your photo of the skid wheels. I am a little unclear as to the position you mounted them. Are they mounted forward of the rear stabalizer jacks? Also, how did you mount them? Did you drill holes through the frame? I don't have my 28BHS here right now and can't remember, but is the frame an "I" or a "C" channel frame. If it is a "C" do you need to reinforce the open section of the "C" to prevent the frame from buckling in on itself when the wheel takes on the weight of the trailer after it makes contact with the road?

I would appreciate any information. Thanks for your help.

Dan


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

If I were to do this mod, I would head to Tractor Supply their wheels are much cheaper.


----------

